# I had a Murray curved seat tube frame chromed



## Floyd (Feb 27, 2018)

More commonly Elgin, but this ones badged Western Flyer. I'm still not sure what direction I'm goin with this.......


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 28, 2018)

Floyd, This is one of my favorite frames, such a lovely shape. There is plenty of room for some oversize tires, perhaps some blackout hubs, black spokes, rims, and tires.


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2018)

I like it. Wha'd it cost?

Edit: I'm seein' some fat cream tires on that.


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 28, 2018)

I say chrome the entire bike


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 28, 2018)

The question is WHERE? I've got some Torrington cross braced handlebars that need TLC.


----------



## Floyd (Mar 1, 2018)

TR6SC,  I'm with you there. These are the best looking frames of that era that are still available without breakin the bank!

Boris, I currently have cream tires in mind. The cost? Well...... the wife thinks it was real cheap. The shop let me do alot of the prep work. Kept cost down. 

STRADALITE, my budget about blown now, although a few components will be getting copper plated. 

Sav Temp, I went to Pauls plating in Evans city PA. I went there cause they local, but as I'm learning it's a pretty darn good choice!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks cool,Are the rear forks (or drop ins or whatever they're called here) fully welded on or spot welded?


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 1, 2018)

Love it. Might make a pretty cool mountain bike klunker


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 1, 2018)

Floyd said:


> TR6SC,  I'm with you there. These are the best looking frames of that era that are still available without breakin the bank!
> 
> Boris, I currently have cream tires in mind. The cost? Well...... the wife thinks it was real cheap. The shop let me do alot of the prep work. Kept cost down.
> 
> ...




I need some contact info, I have to budget much worse than Congress and I'm going to want to do this and also try and repair the bar on Tempest that popped out when I found somebody stole a water dept. cover one morning


----------



## Kato (Mar 1, 2018)

Floyd said:


> More commonly Elgin, but this ones badged Western Flyer. I'm still not sure what direction I'm goin with this.......View attachment 761533




Damn - now your talking......options with that as a starting point are endless !!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2018)

I can't think of a much cooler frame to chrome than this one. Murray really had it going on with their frames!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 4, 2018)

Floyd said:


> More commonly Elgin, but this ones badged Western Flyer. I'm still not sure what direction I'm goin with this.......View attachment 761533




FORWARD


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 4, 2018)

STRADALITE said:


> I say chrome the entire bike




RESTRAINT!

Either all-black rims or just the spokes or rims.


----------



## moreglue (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow, beautiful bikes! I’m hoping maybe someone here can help me out a bit. I’m very new to the rebuilding of old bikes and I’ve acquired this exact frame. It has an Elgin badge but, is it an Elgin? I’m also wondering if anyone can tell me about BB options. As there’s no ‘straight through’ cylinder, do I have to go with the original 1 piece type of crankset? Hope this is ok to post here and not too many questions.


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 6, 2018)

moreglue said:


> View attachment 765629 View attachment 765630 Wow, beautiful bikes! I’m hoping maybe someone here can help me out a bit. I’m very new to the rebuilding of old bikes and I’ve acquired this exact frame. It has an Elgin badge but, is it an Elgin? I’m also wondering if anyone can tell me about BB options. As there’s no ‘straight through’ cylinder, do I have to go with the original 1 piece type of crankset? Hope this is ok to post here and not too many questions.



Google bottom bracket conversion kit. You'll find different makes on eBay, Amazon, and others. Popular in the BMX world.


----------



## moreglue (Mar 7, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Google bottom bracket conversion kit. You'll find different makes on eBay, Amazon, and others. Popular in the BMX world.



 Thank you!


----------

